# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  виснет Проводник при обращении к папке

## zmetax

Пожалуйста, помогите добрым советом (XP не меньше 5 лет)). 
Система Windows XP sp3. Антивирус - AVG Free & NIS 2005. 
При обращении к папке либо к файлу правой кнопкой мыши окно проводника Explorer.exe висит (крутятся песочные часы). Если окно свернуть и не трогать, то через 2-5 минут с ним можно работать. Если закрыть, то процесс рушится - 
Тип события:    Уведомление
Источник события:    Winlogon
Категория события:Отсутствует
Код события:    1002
Дата:        07.02.2010
Время:           20:58:27
Пользователь:    Н/Д
Компьютер:    pc
Описание:     Оболочка неожиданно завершила работу, и программа "Explorer.exe" была перезапущена. 

Скорее всего, HDD не причем - тест Victoria при зависании не показывет падения скорости сканирования, SMART status = good.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Erekle

Возможно, путаница в расширениях проводника (отсутствие расширения), смотрите например здесь -
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers
Давно ли началось, после установки (удаления) какого-либо софта?

----------


## zmetax

*Erekle*, 
1. Там где Вы говорите есть приличный список для ПКМ.
2. 6 месяцев назад такого почти не было, сейчас виснут 30% окон. Софта перебывало много и разного, вчера откатывался на ранние точки "Восстановлением системы"... 
Возможно зависания участились после удаления остатков флеш-трояна Win32.Agent.sd (boot.com) утилитой Spybot - Search & Destroy, ещё была отключена Norton Protection Recycle Bin. 
 Если я прав и виноват Win32.Agent.sd, решение такое: 
В Spybot - Search & Destroy (русский язык) 
Установить режим "Расширенный" -> "Настройки" -> "Набор данных" -> дополнительно выбрать внизу списка "Следы употребления" и "Tracs.uti". 
После основной проверки выскакивает список проблем, выделить группу "Windows Explorer" -> "Исправить отмеченные". Не поможет - есть откат. 
Хотя после этого всё безглючно. Да, еще, "за компанию", одновременно снесена PGP 8.0. 
Надеюсь кому-то поможет.

----------


## Erekle

В ProcessExplorer посмотрите модули Проводника, в его свойствах - потоки, что грузит процесс в основном; в AVZ - Менеджер расширении Проводника, программы ShellExView и ShellMenuView от Нирсофта, отдел Эксплорера в менеджерах автозагрузки OSAM и Autoruns. Ещё украшательства, если есть. Недавно лечил компьютер приятеля, вредность вынес, но Эксплорер рушился при любом к нему обращении. Ничего не помогло. Думал, особо вредная тварь, и наслаждался думой о предстоящей поимке экземпляра, а оказалось - чистая, но кривая библиотека тем из состава АлиэнСкин, или как его. Заменил оригинальным и всё чудесно исправилось.

AVG Free & NIS 2005. Это у вас два резидентных сканера? Может, они дерутся те 2-5 минут?  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 8 минут*

Ранние точки "Восстановления системы" могут вернуть ранние вирусы, если его папка не сканировалась.

----------


## zmetax

Проблема (надеюсь была) успешно решена способом вверху, так сказать рекомендую к ознакомлению.

*Erekle*, точно могу сказать, что совместима с NIS2005 старая, 8.0.176 версия AVG Free, с общими с AVG 9 базами, ей я пользуюсь. Всегда есть риск, что и Norton сделает что-то кардинальное со своим сканером, только сейчас в указанной связке они по-видимому не конфликтуют.

----------

